# Inside door handle replacement



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

Does anyone know a good place to find replacement inside door handles. Before I fixed the hinges, I had to pull hard to close my door, and the plastic handle is cracked in 2 places. I have searched the net, and can only seem to find the lock and door opening assembly, but not the handle where you grab the door. 
P.s. Harris, I searched for a similiar thread already.

Thanks!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

check car-part.com or a junkyard.. that might help


----------



## visco (Dec 1, 2003)

Call Courtesy Nissan at 800-527-1909


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

visco said:


> Call Courtesy Nissan at 800-527-1909


Thanks! I got a quote of $21.80 including delivery. The junk dealers that have it are asking $25-30 for just the part. Before I order, I will check a couple more local places just to see if I can get one cheaper. I'm putting this number in my rolodex.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

You don't mean the thing you pull on to open the door do you? Or the 2 peice handle that you can hold on to? Today actuall I went to a junkyard and got one of the handles like 2 peice that you can hold, 2 manual window cranks, and two of the things that go around the actual door opener dealio (the things that u life the handle up and slide on) for 10 bucks. Good luck!


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

Sanyo said:


> You don't mean the thing you pull on to open the door do you? Or the 2 peice handle that you can hold on to? Today actuall I went to a junkyard and got one of the handles like 2 peice that you can hold, 2 manual window cranks, and two of the things that go around the actual door opener dealio (the things that u life the handle up and slide on) for 10 bucks. Good luck!


Yeah, I'm not sure which one you're talking about...but at junkyards you can negotiate prices (the ones I've been too). I mean if you already removed the part from the car and make it clear that you are only willing to pay a certain price, the workers usually agree. I mean think about it, the parts are already removed form the car and if you don't get them they're probably end up in some pile and lost forever or broke.


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

Masa said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure which one you're talking about...but at junkyards you can negotiate prices (the ones I've been too). I mean if you already removed the part from the car and make it clear that you are only willing to pay a certain price, the workers usually agree. I mean think about it, the parts are already removed form the car and if you don't get them they're probably end up in some pile and lost forever or broke.


Yeah, I will check out the junkies this weekend. I mean the 2 piece plastic thing you hold onto. I know it will be cheaper to get it at the junk yards, but it is good to know I can still buy a new peice matching my interior color for $13 bucks from Nissan.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

What color is the handle?


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

Sanyo said:


> What color is the handle?


light gray. I this is a popular color in this series for the interior.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Yea that's the most popular color pretty much. EASY part to find at a salvage yard, EASY.


----------

